
Ask HN: What are some alternatives to Skype? - nafizh
I regularly talk with my mom who is in another country but the internet is pretty slow there. The only reason I still use Skype is because on a slow internet, it still works ok. But I am increasingly becoming fed up with its broken UI, and sluggishness. Are there any real alternatives out there for desktop video calling that is robust? I use linux and my mom uses an ipad. So, preferably, something cross platform.
======
orionblastar
There are some here: [https://prism-break.org/en/subcategories/windows-
instant-mes...](https://prism-break.org/en/subcategories/windows-instant-
messaging/)

You didn't say what OS, so I assumed Windows. You want an IM/VideoIM that
respects your freedoms as well as works better.

It is not free or open source but on mobile devices we use Line:
[https://line.me/en-US/download](https://line.me/en-US/download)

We talk to family in Thailand using it instead of a phone. All in-laws and
family in Thailand got an iPhone or Android phone that uses Line.

------
kiraken
I think that Zoom is a pretty great replacement. I used to use skype for some
of meetings, but now i mostly rely on Zoom.
[https://zoom.us/](https://zoom.us/)

------
thsowers
If you're looking for cross platform, Rocket.chat[0] has face to face
conferencing in browser via WebRTC, although you do have to setup your own
server

[0]:
[https://github.com/RocketChat/Rocket.Chat](https://github.com/RocketChat/Rocket.Chat)

------
Powerofmene
Zoom is good. I have heard Slack is a good alternative to Skype as well. We
have been using Zoom and have been happy so have not had need to try Slack.

------
hitsurume
I believe Facebook has video chat also.

------
cdnsteve
Discord, Google Hangouts

~~~
nafizh
As far as I know, Discord does not have video calling feature.

------
phaq
Slack

